# Remember my Cruise night well here is the slideshow. Will add me playing the keyboard



## LynandIndigo

Hi. Everyone!!! Do you all remember me playing at a cruise night at a local nursing home well i had permission to do the slideshow and post it so my friends can see. I had fun doing this one and am very proud of it...

Plus i will add me playing the keyboard in a couple of days i didn't want to put it on youtube as sometimes people bully you on there cause i don't play very well. Is there a safe sight that i can join to add my keyboard playing so i can let you see it. I was playing at a concert a few weeks ago...

But in the mean time please enjoy my slideshow of the cruise night..


----------



## aluz

Hi Lyn, I remember your cruise party at the nursing home and you did an awesome job with this slideshow, it's wonderful!
Thanks for sharing it with us. 

Since you have a Vimeo account, you can post your keyboard playing there.


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> Hi Lyn, I remember your cruise party at the nursing home and you did an awesome job with this slideshow, it's wonderful!
> Thanks for sharing it with us.
> 
> Since you have a Vimeo account, you can post your keyboard playing there.


Yes I am with Vimeo but they are asking for $69 for the year or $10 once a month for storage. At the moment Vimeo is free to use till I buy for more usage.... I'm glad you liked my slideshow.... Deb said I could post it here in the chit chat. I'll be back to add my keyboard playing in this thread please come back...


----------



## aluz

I will for sure come back for the video of your keyboard playing, Lyn! 

Maybe you can set your Youtube account as private and you can also disable comments done on your videos. 
That way you won't have to worry about bad comments.


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> I will for sure come back for the video of your keyboard playing, Lyn!
> 
> Maybe you can set your Youtube account as private and you can also disable comments done on your videos.
> That way you won't have to worry about bad comments.


Thank you I didn't think of that. I had another idea. I could load it onto Photobucket if it will take it. I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## SouthernFried

Looks like fun! I do the private no-comments thing with YouTube if I have to post something. I like to leave as small of an electronic footprint as possible.


----------



## LynandIndigo

SouthernFried said:


> Looks like fun! I do the private no-comments thing with YouTube if I have to post something. I like to leave as small of an electronic footprint as possible.


Thanks Tiffanie... Yes the night was fun.. How do I turn off the private no- comments. Will it still be public if I post it onto my budgies youtube channel....


----------



## SouthernFried

LynandIndigo said:


> Thanks Tiffanie... Yes the night was fun.. How do I turn off the private no- comments. Will it still be public if I post it onto my budgies youtube channel....


Briefly, here's how YouTube privacy works:
Private videos can only be seen by you and people you invite to see the video. I believe this number is limited to 50. The users you invite to see it must be YouTube account members.
Unlisted videos (which is the better option for you since you want to share with a group) do not appear publicly on searches. You provide the link and anyone (members or not) who has the link can view the video.

Privacy settings are changed by visiting your Video Manager then selecting the video you want to edit and click Edit. Then choose Privacy Settings and make your selection. 
To disable comments go to the same place except instead of clicking Privacy Settings choose Advanced Settings then Comments and Responses.

I haven't used YouTube in forever, so that's all I have. Don't even remember my account information. Hope it helps a bit!


----------



## LynandIndigo

SouthernFried said:


> Briefly, here's how YouTube privacy works:
> Private videos can only be seen by you and people you invite to see the video. I believe this number is limited to 50. The users you invite to see it must be YouTube account members.
> Unlisted videos (which is the better option for you since you want to share with a group) do not appear publicly on searches. You provide the link and anyone (members or not) who has the link can view the video.
> 
> Privacy settings are changed by visiting your Video Manager then selecting the video you want to edit and click Edit. Then choose Privacy Settings and make your selection.
> To disable comments go to the same place except instead of clicking Privacy Settings choose Advanced Settings then Comments and Responses.
> 
> I haven't used YouTube in forever, so that's all I have. Don't even remember my account information. Hope it helps a bit!


Thank you Tiffanie.. I'll check it out tomorrow it's late now I'm in bed with my iPad and watching TV at the same time...


----------



## Kate C

Unfortunately Lyn Vimeo won't play for me on my old system. I will have to wait until you post something on either YouTube or Photobucket.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Unfortunately Lyn Vimeo won't play for me on my old system. I will have to wait until you post something on either YouTube or Photobucket.


Kate I'll try to upload the cruise night to Photobucket plus my keyboard playing ill check it out tomorrow. I'll post them here...


----------



## FaeryBee

*You did a great job with your slideshow of Cruise Night, Lyn and it certainly appears that everyone had a great time. :2thumbs:

I'll check back tomorrow to see the video of you playing keyboard!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *You did a great job with your slideshow of Cruise Night, Lyn and it certainly appears that everyone had a great time. :2thumbs:
> 
> I'll check back tomorrow to see the video of you playing keyboard!*


Thank you Deb. It was fun... Now we will be doing a function for Christmas in July and I'll be sure to take lots of photos I hope my silly camera will be back for me to use.... I like doing any subject for slideshows I just love doing them it is a challenge and my slideshows are all different and they are to make people happy and to enjoy watching them. Yes please come back tomorrow mid day our time I hope. Have to go and do boring voting in the morning will post it after that...


----------



## petites

Lyn that was amazing! :flowers:Is it what you do for a living? It is certainly very professional! :smartass:
As far as YouTube is concerned you should disenable comments as everyone has said.
BUT just remember that those who bully are jealous of your abilities as they have none themselves :nono::nono:.  
Be proud of what you do roud:..._.no one_ has the right to judge you :happy4: :urock:


----------



## Pegg

Awesome job with the slideshow! Everyone looks like their having lots of fun!
Thanks for sharing  :2thumbs:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Pegg said:


> Awesome job with the slideshow! Everyone looks like their having lots of fun!
> Thanks for sharing  :2thumbs:


 Thank you Pegg. Everyone did have a lot of fun.



petites said:


> Lyn that was amazing! :flowers:Is it what you do for a living? It is certainly very professional! :smartass:
> As far as YouTube is concerned you should disenable comments as everyone has said.
> BUT just remember that those who bully are jealous of your abilities as they have none themselves :nono::nono:.
> Be proud of what you do roud:..._.no one_ has the right to judge you :happy4: :urock:


Hey Julie you are a very nice person no I don't do this for a living I only do this for a hobby I love doing it. Every slideshow Is different and I love a challenge makes you really think. I am thinking of making my own styles for my programme I want to do motion graphics as a hobby I am looking into getting a programme that does this.... Maybe one day I'll post me playing the piano. I have another concert coming up in August will play the piano and keyboard...


----------



## LynandIndigo

If i make my video private on youtube how do i get the people on talk budgies to see it. I tried photobucket and i can't upload video's in there it rejects them.


----------



## RavensGryf

Lyn, that was a beautiful slideshow ! Your talent with this really blows me away... I can't wait to see you play your keyboard, I will check back tomorrow! 

I can't answer yor question about YouTube, as I am in the Dark Ages with that stuff :laughing2:


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Lyn, that was a beautiful slideshow ! Your talent with this really blows me away... I can't wait to see you play your keyboard, I will check back tomorrow!
> 
> I can't answer yor question about YouTube, as I am in the Dark Ages with that stuff :laughing2:


Thanks Julie. Don't worry about the youtube i am trying to upload it into vimeo and i can delete it off later on when everyone has watched it. I have to load each song separate so you will have about 4 links to watch.


----------



## StarlingWings

Lyn, what a great slideshow! You did a wonderful job with it and I can see that everyone had a wonderfully fun time  

The cruise theme was fantastic for the party  

I will be sure to check back to see your keyboard videos! :music:


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Lyn Playing the Keyboard*

Hi. Everyone I have added two video's of me playing i have to buy some credit for storage tomorrow so i can let you see the other two songs i wanted you to see.... When everyone has watched these ill delete them off vimeo... Please enjoy. What do you think.

Sorry i took these video's out of vimeo so i could add two new ones for you to watch will be back later today.

Please come back in say about 4 days when i add the other songs here. Hope you like it. Sorry Kate i had to put it in vimeo Mum doesn't like me on youtube... I tried photobucket but didn't have enough storage for a long video. Kate you will have to get vimeo to watch these..


----------



## StarlingWings

Lyn, those are great! 

As a violinist, I know how hard it can be to keep the beat sometimes, but you were spot on the entire time! :clap: :urock: 

You are very good at playing the keyboard and I can't wait to see more


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, those are great!
> 
> As a violinist, I know how hard it can be to keep the beat sometimes, but you were spot on the entire time! :clap: :urock:
> 
> You are very good at playing the keyboard and I can't wait to see more


Thank you Gi Gi. Maybe you can come to Australia and bring your violin and come and play music with me i also play a bit of rock songs to.... When i get some more space ill add the other ones. You are more than welcome to stay and Indi will adore you...


----------



## Niamhf

Lyn the slideshow was beautiful and really captured the theme of the night. Everyone seemed to be having so much fun  
Your musical talent is excellent also


----------



## aluz

You played the keyboard beautifully, Lyn! :clap: 
The moment I clicked on the first video, my lovebird Khaleesi got the happy jitters and I had to take him out of the cage. 
He then proceeded to dance a bit while listening to your music!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Niamhf said:


> Lyn the slideshow was beautiful and really captured the theme of the night. Everyone seemed to be having so much fun
> Your musical talent is excellent also


Thank you Niamhf. I'm so happy you liked it.Thank you for your nice comments much appreciated...



aluz said:


> You played the keyboard beautifully, Lyn! :clap:
> The moment I clicked on the first video, my lovebird Khaleesi got the happy jitters and I had to take him out of the cage.
> He then proceeded to dance a bit while listening to your music!


Thank you Ana. I wish you could of got a video of Khalaesi doing the jitters and doing his dancing looks like he was having a ball listening to my music. Play it to him again to see if he does the jitters and dance movements can you get a video of him doing it. Indi also does the jitter dance it's funny... I'm glad you liked my playing. I didn't have enough room in Vimeo for the rock song Khalaesi will love that one I have to post it in a few days please come back and see it..Wish I could see Khalaesi doing his jitter dance..


----------



## Kate C

It's more a case of my old system won't support Vimeo. I am still on XP and will not be getting my new computer until September.


----------



## FaeryBee

*You did a wonderful job playing the keyboard, Lyn.
You are certainly a woman of many talents and I'm quite impressed with your abilities. :hug:*


----------



## RavensGryf

Yay Lyn :clap: I loved your keyboard playing! You look like such a natural on stage, and you have some real talent there ! Thank you so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Yay Lyn :clap: I loved your keyboard playing! You look like such a natural on stage, and you have some real talent there ! Thank you so much for sharing it with us.


Thank you Julie. I was really nervous like I always am when I go on but once I start I get over the nerves and then I am ok. I loved it. I'll try to get my mother to record me playing the piano so you can see me doing that....



FaeryBee said:


> *You did a wonderful job playing the keyboard, Lyn.
> You are certainly a woman of many talents and I'm quite impressed with your abilities. :hug:*


Thank you Deb. I have lots of surprises but I love playing the keyboard they say that playing music helps you to relax and keeps the mind active. I can write a song from a CDs and put it into music to play myself. I can tell what key people are playing in. My mother said it is a gift I have not many people can do that and tell what key people play in and write off music from a CD... 



Kate C said:


> It's more a case of my old system won't support Vimeo. I am still on XP and will not be getting my new computer until September.


Kate I'll have to give you the link later on when you get your new computer.... I'm sorry you couldn't view it...


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Second last song one more to go in a few days when i take this one off for space*

Hi. Everyone!!! Here is the second last song i am adding i have one more to go when you all have watched this one ill add the last one ill have to delete off this one and add it into vimeo don't have enough space.. The last one ill add in a few days time... Hope you all enjoy...

Lyn Playing Keyboard.


----------



## jean20057

*That's a great performance Lyn! I personally can't play the keyboard tho save muy life, *


----------



## LynandIndigo

jean20057 said:


> *That's a great performance Lyn! I personally can't play the keyboard tho save muy life, *


Thanks Kristin... I wasn't sure what you meant when you said that the Keyboard saved your life. Do you play an instrument?


----------



## shanebudgie

Lyn that was so beautiful.you did amazing my friend.I loved it.thanks so much for sharing with us all.I wished I could play a electric piano myself .Blessings my friend


----------



## LynandIndigo

shanebudgie said:


> Lyn that was so beautiful.you did amazing my friend.I loved it.thanks so much for sharing with us all.I wished I could play a electric piano myself .Blessings my friend


Thank you Shane. I wish you could play to. Music always makes you happy even if you are listening to it.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Testing from youtube Unlisted. Please work*

Hi. Everyone!!! Kristen has come up with huge brain wave and has fixed the youtube drama. I can show my video private and let people see my video with out it going public... Kristen thank you so much you are a wonderful I am glad you did some research on this for me i am very grateful. Id like to give you a karma again as soon as the system lets me for helping me out... Anyway finger's crossed and toes crossed and lets hope this works.... Lets hope that Kate can see it ill also add the cruise in here again just for kate tomorrow.. Shall we party if this does...Please Please work.I just checked Kristen's and this is not like her one. Kristen how did you get the picture up Ill fix this tomorrow.

The full version of me playing the keyboard at the concert





Last song. Chicken Dance


----------



## aluz

Hi Lyn, your Youtube videos are working and I'm currently listening to the full version. :2thumbs:
Khaleesi is having his veggie meal, so at the time he's not wanting to dance.


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> Hi Lyn, your Youtube videos are working and I'm currently listening to the full version. :2thumbs:
> Khaleesi is having his veggie meal, so at the time he's not wanting to dance.


Yay so they are working. You can play the video for him again to see if he will dance I'd love to see that.. Hope you can get a video of him I now have this as unlisted which means it's private..


----------



## Kate C

That was great Lyn. I enjoyed listening to all the familiar old songs and singing along with them. You really are talented.


----------



## Pegg

Love it! I enjoyed listening to your videos!
Great Performance, thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## StarlingWings

Those are great, Lyn! 

You really are very talented


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Those are great, Lyn!
> 
> You really are very talented


Thank you Gi Gi... I love playing music it makes me happy..


----------



## FaeryBee

*Very nicely done, Lyn! 
You are definitely gifted when it comes to musical talent. *


----------



## Jedikeet

Bravo, Lyn!:clap: Your charm and talents never cease to astonish me and the videos of your performances are just grand! Looks like we have another superstar added to the ranks of Australian musical talents.:2thumbs:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jedikeet said:


> Bravo, Lyn!:clap: Your charm and talents never cease to astonish me and the videos of your performances are just grand! Looks like we have another superstar added to the ranks of Australian musical talents.:2thumbs:


Thank you Nick... You really made me blush.. I just love to play music it makes me happy and other people to...



FaeryBee said:


> *Very nicely done, Lyn!
> You are definitely gifted when it comes to musical talent. *


Thank you Deb.. As I said to Nick music makes me happy and the other thing that makes me happy is Indi of course...


----------



## SPBudgie

*Lyn - this is a monumental slide show - Really great special effects and music, perfect for a cruise! I'm sure your nursing home enjoyed it very much, too!*


----------



## SPBudgie

*


LynandIndigo said:



Hi. Everyone!!! Here is the second last song i am adding i have one more to go when you all have watched this one ill add the last one ill have to delete off this one and add it into vimeo don't have enough space.. The last one ill add in a few days time... Hope you all enjoy...

Lyn Playing Keyboard.






Click to expand...

Lyn - that's very fun music! I remember watching and listening to you playing your piano over Skype a few years ago - I admired your style then, and I still do!
You are a very talented person altogether - you tat lace, you make slideshows, you sing, you play the keyboard, and you are an excellent bird parent - what more could anyone ask for!?! :bowrofl::king::urock:*


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *Lyn - this is a monumental slide show - Really great special effects and music, perfect for a cruise! I'm sure your nursing home enjoyed it very much, too!*


Thank you Ollie What does monumental mean? Not sure.. I'm happy you liked my cruise slideshow.. Thank you for your kind comment.


----------



## SPBudgie

*


LynandIndigo said:



Thank you Ollie What does monumental mean? Not sure.. I'm happy you liked my cruise slideshow.. Thank you for your kind comment.

Click to expand...

Monumental means a Big production, involving alot of work!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *
> 
> Lyn - that's very fun music! I remember watching and listening to you playing your piano over Skype a few years ago - I admired your style then, and I still do!
> You are a very talented person altogether - you tat lace, you make slideshows, you sing, you play the keyboard, and you are an excellent bird parent - what more could anyone ask for!?! :bowrofl::king::urock:*


Oh wow Ollie you made me blush... But this is the kindest words ever. I don't want anything more... I have always considered you as my friend and you always are.. Thank you for being our friends really means a lot... I haven't tatted for a while but will be going back doing it again. I am playing for a concert for seniors week on the 13th of August the lady in charge wants me to play the sweet bye and bye. I have played this song since I was 10 years old. I will also play the keyboard to. Your words mean so much to me Thank you Ollie. You made me cry...


----------



## Hollen

Lyn, I'm so inspired by your talents! Thank you for sharing- it looked like an awesome night


----------



## LynandIndigo

Hollen said:


> Lyn, I'm so inspired by your talents! Thank you for sharing- it looked like an awesome night


Thank you Leslie it was a fun night. I am playing for a concert on Saturday afternoon ill get mum to record it for me and I'll post it.


----------



## Birdigirl

lyn I dont know how I missed yhis thread until now I loved your Cruise night slide show it is Awesome...you certainly did an Amazing job creating such a Wonderful video slide show I reslly enjoyed it.
I also really enjoyed you playing the keyboard. You play wonderfully well snd are quiete an accomplished artist...Bravo Lyn and keep playing as its such a joy to listen to you...Thsnk you so much for sharing the fruits of your wonderful creative talents with us I thoroughly enjoyed this thread :thumbup: :urock: :clap:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Birdigirl said:


> lyn I dont know how I missed yhis thread until now I loved your Cruise night slide show it is Awesome...you certainly did an Amazing job creating such a Wonderful video slide show I reslly enjoyed it.
> I also really enjoyed you playing the keyboard. You play wonderfully well snd are quiete an accomplished artist...Bravo Lyn and keep playing as its such a joy to listen to you...Thsnk you so much for sharing the fruits of your wonderful creative talents with us I thoroughly enjoyed this thread :thumbup: :urock: :clap:


Awww!! Thank you Mary... Glad you liked it... I am playing for another concert on Saturday afternoon... Will record it for you to see...


----------

